
Video of Making- Scale Model Solar System in Desert - ZoeZoeBee
https://vimeo.com/139455885?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000618
======
ZoeZoeBee
Probably the truest and best answer for a lot of questions. When asked why
they did it, "Because its never been done before"

